

A Composer proxy for speed and reliability - ing33k
https://toranproxy.com/

======
anonfunction
Jordi (lead dev of composer) created this project and wrote a nice blog post
on the future of composer:

[http://seld.be/notes/toran-proxy-and-the-future-of-
composer](http://seld.be/notes/toran-proxy-and-the-future-of-composer)

